# Starting The Overclock



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

I want to overclock my AMD Athlon 64 X2 2.2GHZ 1MB L2 Cache Toledo Processor. I am totally new to overclocking and i have no idea where to start. I have 4 fans running in my computer. One on the processor, another at the side sucking hot air out of the case, one blowing air out the back, and one 120MM on the power supply blowing air throughout the case and some out the back as well. It seems to me i have a really good cooling setup. My processor idles at 35 degrees celcius and under load its around 38 or 40. Do you think its safe to start overclocking? HELP! Thanx!!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

At those load temps you wont be able to push your CPU to far, not enough to see a performance gain anyway.
What you need is an aftermarket CPU cooler.
Depending on what can fit in your case + Budget.
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=574&name=CPU-Fans-Heatsinks

Make sure that the heatsink can fit your CPU, your CPU slot is "AM2".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The side mounted fan may do better blowing into the case and I have seen situations where a side mounted fan does more to disrupt proper airflow than it actually helps.


----------

